# Annoying type of dog owners



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

What are some type of dog owners that annoy you?

For me it's the type of people who treat their dogs like babies. You know? The people who refer to dogs as fur babies.

I am against the recent parenting practices of the past 20 years that have resulted in weaker fragile human beings that get offended by everything and has created a sociey of victims and insane political correctness. So when people apply this to dogs, it makes me really agitated.


When going to dog parks, every now and then someone has a dog who is fragile. Either this dog whines, ducks and yelps any time a dog charges towards the dog. Maybe the dog is weak boned, poorly bred, or has an absurd fear of injury. Or maybe the owner is so scared of anything happening to the dog that she (usually a girl) overreacts to any time the dog gets hurt in any way and acts like the dog is seriously injured.

Fact: Unless poorly bred or raised dogs, especially working breeds are not fragile. They are the exact opposite. Seriously, the way some of these dogs play is insane. Some of these body slams and takedowns are intense, you can here a hard thud sound from the ground sometimes. It's hard to believe they are just playing around sometimes.

It is all very violent, yet they love every second of it. If kids played like this, parents would go absolutely ballistic and forever shelter their kid from other kids. As painful as those takedowns look these dogs don't feel any pain.

The other day some girl showed up with a young Pitbull mix to the park. It immediately wanted to rough house with my dog and when my dog came at him he hit hard. Yet the young puppy got up and wanted more, but the ownerwas fearing for the dog's life. No matter how hard he hit, the puppy got up every time and was persistent. Unfortunately my dog hit a little harder and the puppy whined. So the owner leashed her puppy and immediately left. Me and a couple of people shook our heads when we saw that.

So what do y'all consider to be annoying dog owners?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Hands down, the owner that allows their dog(s) to run loose and wreak havoc on everyone else who lives near them. Garbage cans overturned and garbage all over that you have to pick up, attacking your dogs on your own property, and the list goes on...


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

The "don't buy while shelter pets die! I'm morally superior to you because I rescued my baby. Oh and you better neuter your dog don't you know you are personally killing BILLIONS of puppies by letting your dog keep his balls!?!" Crowd annoy me the most. 

And this is coming from someone who was involved in rescue for YEARS.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

Deb said:


> Hands down, the owner that allows their dog(s) to run loose and wreak havoc on everyone else who lives near them. Garbage cans overturned and garbage all over that you have to pick up, attacking your dogs on your own property, and the list goes on...


Never had an experience with these type of people, but they sound terrible.

I will say, the "My Dog doesn't need a leash" people are obnoxious. Same with the I want to take my dog everywhere I go type of people and show him around. The absolute worst are the people who get service dog vests for their dog who is obviously not a service dog.

Yeah I wish I could take my dog more places, but there are some places I straight up wouldn't trust him at. Restaurants and grocery stores are prime examples of places I wouldn't take my dog.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

a lot of people have service dogs for anxiety attacks, seizures and all sorts of stuff. they aren't all in wheelchairs or are blind.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

scarfish said:


> a lot of people have service dogs for anxiety attacks, seizures and all sorts of stuff. they aren't all in wheelchairs or are blind.


It's pretty obvious when someone has a fake service dog and that's what I'm pointing at here.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

scarfish said:


> a lot of people have service dogs for anxiety attacks, seizures and all sorts of stuff. they aren't all in wheelchairs or are blind.



I think we are 'lucky' and I use that term carefully, in that this is a military post town and there are a number of PTSD service dogs. People just accept them here for the most part. When they first started appearing there were some problems, but we seem to have gotten past that now.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> Never had an experience with these type of people, but they sound terrible.


When you live very rural you get the 'I'm in the country, my dogs should be allowed to run loose.' mentality.


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

In my apartment complex, which are mostly college students, I have the "my dog only listens to me when there's no other dogs around but he's friendly so I never leash him!" People... I've had the same dog run up to me when I'm walking my dogs at least 3 times in one week and the owner is literally pleading with her dog to come back to her. Every time... 
and then I have people that have very reactive and aggressive dogs that don't leash either... I've had a dog make a beeline straight for me growling/barking mad while the owner was sitting on the stairs on her phone.... I guess no one has mentioned this wonderful thing called a leash before to them... 
oh my favorite time was when this girl was chasing her lab around the parking lot trying to recall him and he obviously blew her off and ran straight to me once he saw Finn (12 weeks at the time) I picked Finn up and waited for her to retrieve her dog who then proceeded to try and jump on me and she said "oh don't worry he's a military dog, he's friendly" I just stared at her blankly trying to process what she said


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

The "pet parent" people.
The anything other than pure positive is abuse people.
The spay or neuter to be a responsible owner people.
The I-don't-have-to-follow-the-rules-of-the-condo people.
The "He's friendly" as the dog charges over out of control people (leash, flexi, or no leash, doesn't matter).
The adopt-don't-shop people.
The ones that whine about their "evil" farmer neighbor after they got their dog shot by letting it run his livestock.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> What are some type of dog owners that annoy you?
> 
> For me it's the type of people who treat their dogs like babies. You know? The people who refer to dogs as fur babies.
> 
> ...


Not so sure those owners view their dogs as babies. 

Look at the injuries caused while playing sports, some are pretty serious. Just because it is dogs doing the rough play and not humans does not make the dogs immune from the same type of injuries, especially when so many dogs have compromised joints and ligature due to speutering.

Also, it is no secret that rough play all too often escalates into a full fledged dog fight.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> What are some type of dog owners that annoy you?
> 
> For me it's the type of people who treat their dogs like babies. You know? The people who refer to dogs as fur babies.
> 
> ...


YES! Let's enable bad behavior and send them all for psychoanalysis.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

voodoolamb said:


> The "don't buy while shelter pets die! I'm morally superior to you because I rescued my baby. Oh and you better neuter your dog don't you know you are personally killing BILLIONS of puppies by letting your dog keep his balls!?!" Crowd annoy me the most.
> 
> And this is coming from someone who was involved in rescue for YEARS.


As someone who has a rescue I can agree with this.

Adopting from a shelter was something I really wanted to do. Even then though I was picky. I was biased with German Shepherds since I absolutely loved one of my friend's German Shepherds. I wanted a dog that was energetic, intimidating enough to scare off people yet good looking enough to attract women, and even tempered. I was basically shopping for a dog and I don't think I was in the wrong for that. I don't make the money to buy from a breeder.

In a sea of hundreds of Lab and Pit mixes that are all sad and more or less look the same it was hard to find a dog that appealed to me. Sorry but I'm not the kind of person who wants a dog because I feel bad for it, especially when there's so many of them.

Then I stumble into this beautiful black wolf looking dog with a medium coat, bushy tail, and just looks majestic. He is happy, confident, has ears that are trying to stand up, tail wagging, labeled as a "German Shepherd Mix" and his name is Lobo. I took him out, liked him and decided that I need this dog.

For some reason, the volunteers were persistent about me adopting another dog (largely because I live in an apartment). Lobo was surprisingly at the shelter for a month.

However, something I've noticed is that shelter people and mutt enthusiasts judge me when I tell them the type of dog I have. They don't talk badly to me, but you can tell by their reactions that they are judging me. Even though it is unclear whether Lobo is a mix or a purebred there is no denial he is Beautiful. 

When I tell these people I adopted from a shelter they assume I have a down to earth looking mutt. All of a sudden I pull out my phone and they see the exact opposite. They seem to lose interest in the conversation and just reply to everything with "yeah"

Lobo was a rare find, and I wasn't passing it up. His temperament and appearance is all German Shepherd, his floppy ears may be a sign he didn't grow them properly. I think he is a DDR/Czech GSD. With the exception of being tested Heartworm Positive he is very healthy.

So yeah these people really annoy the crap out of me. If you wanna rescue from a shelter, you're taking a risk. You might get a dog who could be dog/kid/male aggressive, poorly trained (like Lobo), dumb, aggressive triggers (guy wearing a baseball hat), and health problems. There's a reason people buy from breeders, because with a good breeder you know what you're getting.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

ausdland said:


> YES! Let's enable bad behavior and send them all for psychoanalysis.


You're missing the point here, these dogs enjoy and take the rough housing. My main problem is with the owners who think their dogs are fragile weak beings and baby them to death.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I might be one of the people the OP is talking about. I admit I talk talk to Newlie a lot, he is good company for me. I also like it that he agrees with everything I say, lol. I probably dote on him a little bit too much, too but God, I do hate the term "fur-babies." It's like a fingernail on a blackboard to me.

I saw articles that two young children with special needs in different parts of the country were being bullied and were both allegedly set on fire by their classmates this month. One of the children was actually sprayed with a cologne to act as an accelerent. I think people need to wake up and smell the coffee, bullying today is a whole different ballgame.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Both children were in elementary school, one 10 and one 13 years old.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

So I see people bringing up the "Spay/Neuter your pets" mentality and to be honest, I'm neutral on this subject. 

If done right, breeding is a great idea. You make money from it and someone else gets a happy loving dog. Unfortunately it isn't done right all the time.

Breeding should only be done with dogs of the same breed and pedigree. A show line GSD should be bred with a show line GSD for example and they should both be healthy dogs. I'm very much against all these designer "poo" breeds. Breeders should also try to know who there buyers are as well as their intentions.

Unfortunately, the idea of making money out of your dog is one that definitely gets out of hand. People breed any dogs with any breed and try to sell off their puppies to anyone hoping to make a quick buck. As a result, shelters get overcrowded.

The whole spay and neuter your pets is a perfectly understandable rationale. I am not against people breeding, but it gets out of hand badly.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> What are some type of dog owners that annoy you?
> 
> For me it's the type of people who treat their dogs like babies. You know? The people who refer to dogs as fur babies.
> 
> ...



I have referred to mine as my fur babies. They aren't fragile and aren't treated as babies. I dislike the owners that allow their dogs to charge other dogs and think it's okay. I do not allow any of mine to play rough with other dogs(especially strange dogs at a dog park) because that can escalate fast. I've seen fight after fight start that way and the owner thinks it's ok. It's not. A well rounded dog will sniff butts to meet, not charge a dog. There should be no body slamming amongst strange dogs. A dog that can run around and play without physically taking a dog down us the kind of dog I like to see. 

I think the girl that showed up with young pup did the right thing by leaving. She obviously doesn't want her dog to learn it's ok to play that way once he gets older. That is a smart owner because down the line if her dog is involved in a fight with any breed other then a pit bull or mix of, her dog will be at fault.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> I wanted a dog that was energetic, *intimidating enough to scare off people yet good looking enough to attract women*, and even tempered.


Are you serious?

If so: One of the most annoying types of dog owner is one that acquires a powerful working dog breed as a dating mechanism.

Real women that want strong dogs own and train their own.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> So I see people bringing up the "Spay/Neuter your pets" mentality and to be honest, I'm neutral on this subject.
> 
> If done right, breeding is a great idea. You make money from it and someone else gets a happy loving dog. Unfortunately it isn't done right all the time.
> 
> ...


A lot of the people here who are against spay/neuter aren't breeders and have no plans to ever do so.

Many many many studies have come out in recent years, including studies on german shepherds, that show long term health risks associated with the resulting endocrine deficiencies from sterilization. 

Sexual hormones play a vital role in body composition, immune health and growth. Testosterone in particular is responsible for muscle mass and bone density. 

Some of the increased health risks associated with neutering include Musco-skeletal diseases and disorders, such as hip dysplasia and CCL tears. Obesity. Age related cognitive decline. Greater instances of anxiety based behavioral problems. And a significant increase in several types of devestating cancers including bone cancer and hemangio.

It's not about breeding. It's about doing what is in the best interest in the health of our dogs.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

WIBackpacker said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> If so: One of the most annoying types of dog owner is one that acquires a powerful working dog breed as a dating mechanism.
> 
> Real women that want strong dogs own and train their own.


Corollary: Male dog owners who automatically think I am cool because I have a German Shepherd on the other end of my leash. Bonus points if he compliments my dog at his dog's expense. Extra bonus points if his poor wife or girlfriend is standing right there and he gives her a withering look because she wouldn't let him have a "real" dog.

A dog is not your wingman or chick magnet. A dog does not make you cooler based on what breed it is. A dog should be wanted on its own merits and acquired by someone who knows what they are getting and is willing to learn how to work with it.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

The type of owners that annoy me the most are the type who are clearly using their dogs to compensate for something. I personally cannot stand when people have strong, out of control dogs and then say things like, "oh, he's just an alpha dog" as an excuse for the behavior.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

> A dog is not your wingman or chick magnet.


T/j

As a young woman living in NYC I had trained my Collie to do a pretty decent "go say hello" command. We'd be in central Park and I would see a guy I fancied and would send the pup out to him "chasing" after him yelling "Come back boy!". The "target" would of course reach out and grab the dog...

"Oh thank you so much! He's NEVER done that before! It must be because it's a new place. We're both new here to the city. I just don't know what I'd do with out him. Seriously. Thank you so much! You are like totally my hero today. Is there anything I can do to show my gratitude? Maybe I could buy you a drink? There's a dog friendly patio just a few blocks away..."

So ummmm... yeah. Must have missed the memo LOL

Of course to be fair, that dog was not acquired with the intent of getting me dates. I was into competition obedience, and wanted a really good pet. Him catching me cute guys was just a bonus.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

voodoolamb said:


> T/j
> 
> As a young woman living in NYC I had trained my Collie to do a pretty decent "go say hello" command. We'd be in central Park and I would see a guy I fancied and would send the pup out to him "chasing" after him yelling "Come back boy!". The "target" would of course reach out and grab the dog...
> 
> ...


Perhaps ironically given the OP, I was really thinking more of men. Sexist of me, yes. (So ironic.)

I can't count the number of times I have actually had men approach me thinking it is so cool and novel that a woman would have a GSD. Or the number of times they've put down their own dog. Or their wives/GFs because a GSD is a "real" dog and the nice lab or collie mix is a "chick dog."

So yes, it's a double standard, but I have a hard time getting worked up about your dog helping you out, while I get annoyed with those guys in my offline life and I find fhe OP's idea that his big bad German Shepherd will help him get dates to be more than a bit distasteful because it reminds me of those men I've met.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

WIBackpacker said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> If so: One of the most annoying types of dog owner is one that acquires a powerful working dog breed as a dating mechanism.
> 
> Real women that want strong dogs own and train their own.


You misunderstood what I said. When I sw Lobo I saw endless possibilities in him. I saw a guard dog, a companion, a friend, a dog I could take on hikes, a dog that could be put to work somewhere down the line, wear me out (I have a lot of energy) and as a single guy a dog that could help me with women. It was not my entire purpose of getting him. If I wanted a dog just to attract women I would have gotten a Yorkie.

In fact, Lobo's appearance makes him both a chick magnet and a repellent. Lots of girls are scared of him.

Irregardless I love him to death. Worth noting I have depression and had a bad case of it the days before I got him and it has definitely slowed down a lot.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

llombardo said:


> I have referred to mine as my fur babies. They aren't fragile and aren't treated as babies. I dislike the owners that allow their dogs to charge other dogs and think it's okay. I do not allow any of mine to play rough with other dogs(especially strange dogs at a dog park) because that can escalate fast. I've seen fight after fight start that way and the owner thinks it's ok. It's not. A well rounded dog will sniff butts to meet, not charge a dog. There should be no body slamming amongst strange dogs. A dog that can run around and play without physically taking a dog down us the kind of dog I like to see.
> 
> I think the girl that showed up with young pup did the right thing by leaving. She obviously doesn't want her dog to learn it's ok to play that way once he gets older. That is a smart owner because down the line if her dog is involved in a fight with any breed other then a pit bull or mix of, her dog will be at fault.


Most of the times when these dogs met, they sniffed each other's butts, ran off to do dog things, and there was only a few times I saw full out rough housing like described. I was just always surprised by how violent the play is.

Usually when my dog plays, he lets himself get chased. He does this because he runs insanely fast and most dogs can't catch him. It's very entertaining to watch especially when it looks like the dogs might catch him but he speeds up. He only did the rough housing a few times and while there was two occasions where a dog fight broke out, most of the time, it was all in good fun.


----------



## milaneechan (Dec 29, 2015)

So many annoying types....

The owners who think they know everything and are condescending about it.

The owners who bring their dog to the dog park, but then act like it's a disgusting place and don't let their dog interact with the other dogs (when the dog obviously wants to). 

On the other side, people who bring their dog to the dog park, but then don't watch them at all. And the people who bring their dogs that are obviously other dog aggressive.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

milaneechan said:


> So many annoying types....
> 
> The owners who think they know everything and are condescending about it.
> 
> ...


One time this 50-60 year old lady brought her huge territorial unneutered Great Pyranesse over to the park. As soon as she brought him in, she ran off to use the restroom. He and my dog who was unneutered at the time where squaring off, so I grabbed my leash and as soon as my leashed my dog, the Great Pyranesse charged at Lobo and fought him. It lasted at least 30 seconds and it was ugly.

Worth noting the woman had a foot condition.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> You misunderstood what I said. When I sw Lobo I saw endless possibilities in him. I saw a guard dog, a companion, a friend, a dog I could take on hikes, a dog that could be put to work somewhere down the line, wear me out (I have a lot of energy) and as a single guy a dog that could help me with women. It was not my entire purpose of getting him. * If I wanted a dog just to attract women I would have gotten a Yorkie.
> 
> *In fact, Lobo's appearance makes him both a chick magnet and a repellent. Lots of girls are scared of him.


-chuckle-

Well, I hope you find the type of woman you seek. There are a few pretty awesome women on this forum, I've had the pleasure of hanging out with a few in person, and they sure ARE NOT handling yorkies. To each, their own.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

The owners that annoy me the most are the ones who want everyone to know what they paid for their dog. Or the ones who insist that their byb dog is really worth tons.
If you want to get a dog just because you want to brag don't.
A close second are the ones trolling for someone to let them breed their dog. Can't tell you how many times I have been asked if I want to breed Shadow.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Sabis mom said:


> The owners that annoy me the most are the ones who want everyone to know what they paid for their dog. Or the ones who insist that their byb dog is really worth tons.
> If you want to get a dog just because you want to brag don't.
> A close second are the ones trolling for someone to let them breed their dog. Can't tell you how many times I have been asked if I want to breed Shadow.


 Right. Me and Rosko was at lowe's a week or so ago looking at fencing. The lady asked what the fence was for. I told her that my female just came into heat. Showed her a picture of Athena and she instantly asked if I wanted to breed her. Kept asking over and over. Couldn't believe that I didn't want to breed her.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

The owners that annoy me most are the ones who watch their dog crap in public, dog park, where ever and just walk away and leave it. Or the owner of the small breed dogs who think just cause they have a chihuahua or toy poodle the dog doesn't need manners.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

"It's all in how you raise them" or he/she must have been abused describing a timid weak nerved dog.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wow, this topic sure struck a nerve. 

I find the term Fur Baby and Pet Parent annoying. I may use the term Mom or Dad because it is simple to say and everyone understands it. The dogs probably label us by smell anyhow, which is something we will never really understand and surely underestimate.

I don't like that people think it is acceptable little dogs allowed to run to the end of their flexi-leads. Even if they say, "i'm sorry" they don't do anything to correct it.
I don't like people who let their dogs run at large because "they are friendly and I couldn't find their leash anyhow" (yes, someone actually told us that). I did pass a woman with a standard poodle off leash in her yard. Her dog came to the edge of the yard and stopped. My dog started barking and jumping. I stuck my boys head into my crotch and she took her dog and apologized. I told her that it was very good that her dog stopped at the edge of her yard. In fact it was great. (my dog was being the butt but I didn't say that. She was already taking her dog away).
As far as chick-magnets go, well, I have to say that over the years and a few dogs, I've gotten to know more neighbors out on dog walks than at any other time. And my boy is a chick magnet. That is not why we got him, but I like to joke that my hubby is not allowed to go out on the beach board walk with him un-chaperoned. I actually found him sitting on a beach side bench with a bevy of cute young women all cooing over our dog. I walked up behind him with a "Hiiiiiiiiiii Hoooooooooooney".


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

My current annoyance are the owners that don't stay in their lane while walking the path at the park. Letting their flexi-led dog onto the opposite side, leaving no where for me to go with my dog. And then a look of **** from them if my dog barks despite our best attempts to make the most of the situation. Especially when there is no where to go but woods and trees and poison ivy. We always do our best to be courteous and I wish more would do so in return. There are many more but this is the top of my list right now!


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Jumping in:
People who won't leash up or call off their dog from a leashed dog.
People who let their dog go at a leashed dog, and blame the leashed dog.
People who let their unleashed dog charge, bark at, and or jump on other people.
All this happens on mixed use trail (rules are on leash or under control) and I'm afraid those rules will change to leash only . My current guy, I walk (okay, run like a crazy thing) off leash, but can and do leash up.

I've never heard the adopt don't shop thing. I adopt all of my dogs for choice (want an adult dog), and I like pretty dogs. My previous girl was a gorgeous blanket back possible wl gsd (looked like west german lines), so she did not look or act adopted.

I do get lectured (and hear/read lectures on line) against adopting foreign dogs, which is what I did. It's my cash, I wanted a nice looking young medium-sized socialized dog of a desirable breed mix (gsd or herding group), and Sonic was the first match--if I wanted a puppy, I'd save up for a well-bred purebred, but my cats say NO Puppies and cats rule in my house.
So maybe the generalized rant here is dog owners who tell other dog owners in subtle or not so subtle ways how to spend their money.
I'd hate not to have gorgeous purebred (especially wl) gsd's to ogle, here and at home. So if I brag about my own clever pretty little street dog, it's only me being happy to have him, nothing more. I wanted a dog, he needed a home--sounds like a win to me.

Oh oh, one more thing.
People who pick up dog poop in the woods and leave the steaming baggies swinging from trees, on the trail, at the gate. If your going to bag it, take it home, or let the worms do their thing...


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

People who are snarky and know it all. People that think their dog is a status symbol. People that let their dog bully another and think it's ok, then get offended when an owner leaves.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

People who won't take responsibility for their dogs actions. I've seen a lady picking up her airedale terrier which I've seen go leash reactive toward people for over a year finally bite an employee at a daycare during the handoff when the leash is given to her look at the employee like they did something wrong. She handles a hundred different dogs a day and yet it's her fault just your one bites because she's doing something wrong? Idiot woman. I even warned her months before that the dog would eventually do it. It was easy to see building up.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

The "adopt don't shop" crowd...don't get me started.



Dog owners who want to feel morally superior about adopting. 
Dog owners who assume that because I bought my dog, she must be a status symbol and nothing more.
Dog owners who feel perfectly justified in telling me these things and all the other ways in which I am evil for buying a dog. (I mean, I know I'm evil, but be original - this just gets old.)
Dog owners who adopted who have Four Yorkshiremen contests on whose dog went through the most hardships. (This is self explanatory.)
Dog owners who ask, "Have you thought about rescuing?" (Congratulations, you're the 9,587,502,985,769,272,561st person to ask me! Stop.)
And the group I'm hating on the most lately: Dog owners who feel so sorry for their adopted dog that they don't train it and use this as a reason why we should all excuse its obnoxious or aggressive behavior. Bonus points if they then blame my dog when theirs acts out. (Psycho lady at the dog park I no longer frequent, I'm looking at you!)

Don't get me wrong - I have the utmost respect for certain rescue groups who believe that where a dog comes from is up to the new owner, that they are in the business of helping dogs and some people will seek them out and some won't, and that all dogs are deserving no matter how they get to us. Those groups are rare, but they have my support and one in particular gets whatever hours I can spare to volunteer. This is a great city to be in, if you're a dog. It's a really great city to be in if you are a dog in need of an adoptive home: A lot of people here believe strongly in rescue, and they do it. People here love dogs and love their dogs, and we are really fortunate to have the dog-friendly culture that we do, including the hard work that a multitude of rescue groups do. But man, some people take it a little far.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

First, Newlie, that was horrible news about the kids and yes, absolutely, bullying is horrible and unexceptable... 

I am one of those people who talk to their dogs, call them 'kids' or refer online to them as a fur baby.. Hey, it is an affectionate term used to describe their dependence on me, like a child has theirs on their parents, and usually the fun relationship between us... I have no children, and while a humans life is above a dogs, they are my 'kids' because they are my dependents and require feeding, bathing, shelter, education, etc... That being said, both dogs are certified SAR dogs and work for a living.. They are unbelievably tough, gentle, hardworking, funny, energetic with decorum (except the male who let's his enthusiasm spill over in goofy ways) and professionals in their disciplines... Thousands of hours are poured into their training and at a moment notice, no matter the time, weather, or what they were doing they are ready to save someone's life or bring closure to a family.. They will work to exhaustion and through it (if it were allowed, which of course I don't) because of their dedication to me and their job... So if I want to refer to them as my kids or fur babies, well, I believe they deserve that endearing term and compliment, they've earned it... 

The people that annoy me are the ones who assume that they can walk up and pet your dog without asking, permission and are shocked if I say 'no' politely... They feel it is their right and privilege.. NOPE! Because I am around other handler's who know dogs and are training for the same reason, I don't usually find the problems most have posted about.. Occasionally the loose dog interfering with our training trail (which is SOOOO ANNOYING), but that is usually it... There have been times though, when another handler has a softer breed dog, usually a lab or golden retriever, and they have their dog bounding loose around base camp.... Potentially problematic as while my dogs aren't aggressive, some dogs are so exuberant they don't realize they are actually setting up the problem... I'm glad your dog is friendly, but my dog is focused and ready to work and is being annoyed by your friendly dogs face in his/her face, butt, etc...


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I concur with the people who get onto you about buying and not rescuing. Especially people who know how much rescue I do!


Also the people who will walk right up to Demi in her service dog vest and just start petting her. It's funny, when my son is out with her, they rarely do it. But when she is out with me for recurring training, they'll do it more. Is it because I'm female? They have no way of knowing I have her there for training, and she's not my service dog. The vest says, DO NOT PET, yet they'll walk right up and start petting her. She's a very large GSD and I'm willing to bet if she didn't have a service dog vest on they'd be afraid of her.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Hineni7 said:


> First, Newlie, that was horrible news about the kids and yes, absolutely, bullying is horrible and unexceptable...
> 
> I am one of those people who talk to their dogs, call them 'kids' or refer online to them as a fur baby.. Hey, it is an affectionate term used to describe their dependence on me, like a child has theirs on their parents, and usually the fun relationship between us... I have no children, and while a humans life is above a dogs, they are my 'kids' because they are my dependents and require feeding, bathing, shelter, education, etc... That being said, both dogs are certified SAR dogs and work for a living.. They are unbelievably tough, gentle, hardworking, funny, energetic with decorum (except the male who let's his enthusiasm spill over in goofy ways) and professionals in their disciplines... Thousands of hours are poured into their training and at a moment notice, no matter the time, weather, or what they were doing they are ready to save someone's life or bring closure to a family.. They will work to exhaustion and through it (if it were allowed, which of course I don't) because of their dedication to me and their job... So if I want to refer to them as my kids or fur babies, well, I believe they deserve that endearing term and compliment, they've earned it...
> 
> The people that annoy me are the ones who assume that they can walk up and pet your dog without asking, permission and are shocked if I say 'no' politely... They feel it is their right and privilege.. NOPE! Because I am around other handler's who know dogs and are training for the same reason, I don't usually find the problems most have posted about.. Occasionally the loose dog interfering with our training trail (which is SOOOO ANNOYING), but that is usually it... There have been times though, when another handler has a softer breed dog, usually a lab or golden retriever, and they have their dog bounding loose around base camp.... Potentially problematic as while my dogs aren't aggressive, some dogs are so exuberant they don't realize they are actually setting up the problem... I'm glad your dog is friendly, but my dog is focused and ready to work and is being annoyed by your friendly dogs face in his/her face, butt, etc...


Thank you for commenting on the children. I wasn't trying to derail the thread, it just drives me crazy when children are being attacked and then are derided as whiney-butts in the bargain.

As far as the term "fur-babies," it is just semantics. I personally don't care for the term, but I call Newlie my buddy, my "to-to" (who knows) and even my sweetheart which probably drives other people around the bend!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

islanddog said:


> People who pick up dog poop in the woods and leave the steaming baggies swinging from trees....


Wait. People take the time to stop, pull out a bag, bend over, collect the poo, tie the bag shut, and then.... _tie the bag to a tree_? 

Carefully saved and neatly tied? Blowing in the wind, preserved in plastic forever? What? Why?

I'm losing faith in the human race.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

angelas said:


> The "pet parent" people.
> The anything other than pure positive is abuse people.
> The spay or neuter to be a responsible owner people.
> The I-don't-have-to-follow-the-rules-of-the-condo people.
> ...


I agree with you totally, although I admit that my dog has a higher standard of living and certainly better medical care than many children in this country. She's my child in the sense that a lot of the resources that would go to kids if I had them go to her instead. But she isn't actually my child - she's my dog. She's loved and spoiled and given absolutely everything, but we have standards for her behavior and manners. She isn't allowed to act spoiled. She's expected to act like a well mannered pet.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

WIBackpacker said:


> Wait. People take the time to stop, pull out a bag, bend over, collect the poo, tie the bag shut, and then.... _tie the bag to a tree_?
> 
> Carefully saved and neatly tied? Blowing in the wind, preserved in plastic forever? What? Why?
> 
> I'm losing faith in the human race.


:crying: :laugh2:


Yes they do--someday I should take a picture--it is beyond all rational explanation.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

islanddog said:


> :crying: :laugh2:
> 
> 
> Yes they do--someday I should take a picture--it is beyond all rational explanation.


Google rarely lets me down. Apparently a photographer, John Darwell, did an entire funded project exploring this "phenomena". I'm not going to post the link because I think it violates the language policy here. Direct quote:



> “I photographed the same dog (beep) bag twice, a year apart and it still hangs in exactly the same place! There is a move to encourage people to use biodegradable poop bags. So the owner bags the poop then hangs it in the tree, the bag biodegrades and the poop falls to the ground where it was originally. Do you then re-bag the poop? The more you think about it the more insane it becomes.”


Apparently, this type of annoying dog owner can be found everywhere.... he has expanded this photography project internationally.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

WIBackpacker said:


> Wait. People take the time to stop, pull out a bag, bend over, collect the poo, tie the bag shut, and then.... _tie the bag to a tree_?
> 
> Carefully saved and neatly tied? Blowing in the wind, preserved in plastic forever? What? Why?
> 
> I'm losing faith in the human race.


When they started banning smoking from inside public buildings, people would be faced suddenly with a sign, have a cigarette in hand and nowhere to put it. It did not take businesses long before they started putting ashtrays outside their doors to accommodate their own wishes. 

The same can be said about the clean up dog waste laws. It was mandated that people clean after their dogs, but the laws did not make any provisions for what to do with the dog waste. So whether anybody agrees or not, it is not a reasonable expectation to ask people to clean up after their dogs, and then expect them to carry the dog poop, the dog's leash, maybe a camera, bottle of water, dog treats and other items AND expect them to carry dog poop for potentially miles. Some people opt to toss the bag and it frequently lands in trees.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

WIBackpacker said:


> Google rarely lets me down. Apparently a photographer, John Darwell, did an entire funded project exploring this "phenomena". I'm not going to post the link because I think it violates the language policy here. Direct quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, this type of annoying dog owner can be found everywhere.... he has expanded this photography project internationally.




Good gosh, it's true. I was going to ask for a pm, but yep, google is your friend. Saves me the effort.

Now get this: the signage was changed from "stoop and scoop" to "please keep dog waste off the trails" (which makes a good hockey slap shot legal) but the problem (or creative photography opportunity) persists.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Newlie said "..... As far as the term "fur-babies," it is just semantics. I personally don't care for the term, but I call Newlie my buddy, my "to-to" (who knows) and even my sweetheart which probably drives other people around the bend!"

Oh, I should have been more clear in my post, my apologies... The first part was directed to you as it was a very good topic to bring up.. The rest of my post was just a post directed at no one in particular... Semantics for sure as I'm sure everybody has some sort of per name for their, well, uh, pet... 

I truly got a kick out of the tree-poo-bag-oranaments... Wow... What do they think a bear is going to raid the dogs after party leftovers? Shiver... 

On the topic of people assuming petting your dog is their right... Really shows you how little dog education is out there.. I tell people who want to insist 'all dogs love me', 'he won't bite' (they won't, but they might bark and scare a few dribbles of peeing out you for being obnoxious),that it would be like me walking up and hugging them... Their first reaction will be to push away, deck me, etc, not reciprocate the affection demonstrated... No, we introduce ourselves, offer a hand if we feel it is appropriate... Dogs expect to be able to sniff a new person without disturbance (No, not in private and rude places) before they decide (and they do have a right to say, 'hi, I would prefer not to be hugged by you today' politely... Ie a look to me, slight avoidance (moving from a sit to maybe a stand with their shoulders away from the person and offering, well, their butt for the affection... Raaaarrrellllyyy happens) to accept some foreign person pawing them and stinking up their fur... I'm very aware of how acute their noses are as I train them to be hyper sensitive (my dogs sneeze sometimes if I spray a few drops of Cologne on myself) and can only imagine how hard it must be tune out the foreign smells of people they don't know or care about all over their fur.... That being said, they love having the people they find pet them and love on them...


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> When they started banning smoking from inside public buildings, people would be faced suddenly with a sign, have a cigarette in hand and nowhere to put it. It did not take businesses long before they started putting ashtrays outside their doors to accommodate their own wishes.
> 
> The same can be said about the clean up dog waste laws. It was mandated that people clean after their dogs, but the laws did not make any provisions for what to do with the dog waste. *So whether anybody agrees or not, it is not a reasonable expectation to ask people to clean up after their dogs, and then expect them to carry the dog poop, the dog's leash, maybe a camera, bottle of water, dog treats and other items AND expect them to carry dog poop for potentially miles. *Some people opt to toss the bag and it frequently lands in trees.


The photography project I referenced (and islanddog's original comment) make this behavior seem completely.... lazy? Rude? Apparently I live in (and travel to) cities and towns that have garbage cans?



> Even “dog wardens” in Darwell’s local park haven’t been able to curb the madness.
> 
> “They watch dog walkers through binoculars to make sure they bag the poop … but they don’t watch what then happens to the bag.”
> 
> Flinging bags of poo tends to be something dog owners try to do unobserved. For all his poop stalking, Darwell has only once witnessed a dog owner chuck a bag away, and it wasn’t the type of person you’d expect. “It was a little old lady,” says Darwell. “She chucked it in the river! I was gobsmacked.”


People are (paid? how much?) to sit and spy on dogs pooping, with binoculars? What is wrong here?



> “Go to beauty spot to commune with nature, into the lovely park land and then when your dog (beeps), place it in a plastic bag and hang it from a tree like some (beep) (beep) totem.”
> 
> – Mark Page


Lazy, disrespectful, expensive.... wow.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

WIBackpacker said:


> The photography project I referenced (and islanddog's original comment) make this behavior seem completely.... lazy? Rude? Apparently I live in (and travel to) cities and towns that have garbage cans?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not around here, no garbage cans. Dog parks, yes, I know of one trail that has a few, but no garbage cans in the most boroughs and towns, and certainly not on trails.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

In my mind then, 'kick' (use a stick or something} the pool out of the way.. Plenty of wildlife feces laying around unnoticed... Better to have the offense in an area no one will step in it then to pick it up and put it on display for a later date when it will again feel the effects of gravity and reappear, perhaps on someone's head...


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Not around here, no garbage cans. Dog parks, yes, I know of one trail that has a few, but no garbage cans in the most boroughs and towns, and certainly not on trails.


That must be so frustrating. I can only imagine it leads to piles of trash just being dumped or dropped as people walk.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

WateryTart said:


> That must be so frustrating. I can only imagine it leads to piles of trash just being dumped or dropped as people walk.


You can't even begin to imagine. You can clean garbage around your house every day and hours later it looks like it has not been maintained in years. Add to that the foot traffic of being near a bus stop, a school bus stop, and stop signs on every corner (yeah, you should see the food slop and containers they drop out of windows at stop signs) and it is just out of control.

I honestly don't even believe if they put out trash receptacles that they would use them.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

It's not actually all that difficult to pick up, double bag, or not, and carry. I drop it in a spare pocket in my treat bag. Then I forget it's there, and shove treat bag in fridge. Yep, did that once.
Also once tracked a bad smell in the mud room to a nicely tied poop bag in my coat pocket...
So no, lack of public garbage cans is no excuse...but in the woods, I let the worms have it.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Hineni7 said:


> In my mind then, 'kick' (use a stick or something} the pool out of the way.. Plenty of wildlife feces laying around unnoticed... Better to have the offense in an area no one will step in it then to pick it up and put it on display for a later date when it will again feel the effects of gravity and reappear, perhaps on someone's head...



I was about to say the same thing. I mean, if you're on a 'trail' you are out in nature? I sure hope some bear doesn't decide to poop on the trail. Seriously, if it's on the path, move it. But to have to pick it up and carry it? 


Society has changed so much. When, or maybe just where, I grew up if you were walking on a trail through the woods you were expected to watch where you stepped or you might step in poop, dogs, bears, whatever other animal was there before you. We had a kid who walked his pony to the post office everyday to get the mail, he lived out of town. He walked it the way other people would walk their dog. Stores kept a shovel inside their doors and if the horse went the kid tied it up and got the shovel. Nowadays I think even if he was cleaning it up an uproar would be made. 


Another owner that really annoys me is the owners who take their dogs to hotels and don't clean up after them. When I took Enya with me to Baton Rouge there was only one other person besides me that cleaned up after their dog. It's getting hard enough to find a hotel that accepts dogs, and without an exorbitant fee. And the reason is people who simply won't clean up after their dogs. I'd hate to see their yards!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

islanddog said:


> So no, lack of public garbage cans is no excuse...but in the woods, I let the worms have it.


Agree.

This particular problem leads into the greater picture of what annoys me most about some dog owners: their disrespectful and irresponsible practices are contributing to dog bans on trails, parks, hotels, campgrounds and more.

As someone who loves, loves, LOVES to travel, I'm sick and tired of excuses for lazy and selfish behaviors that infringe on my ability to travel responsibly with my dogs.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> You can't even begin to imagine. You can clean garbage around your house every day and hours later it looks like it has not been maintained in years. Add to that the foot traffic of being near a bus stop, a school bus stop, and stop signs on every corner (yeah, you should see the food slop and containers they drop out of windows at stop signs) and it is just out of control.
> 
> I honestly don't even believe if they put out trash receptacles that they would use them.


Where do these people COME from? (yes, that's rhetorical.) I don't understand lacking the basic decency to clean up after yourself.

That being said, we have pretty fantastic city parks with public trash and recycling receptacles, and the lake trails have plenty of garbage cans.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> The same can be said about the clean up dog waste laws. It was mandated that people clean after their dogs, but the laws did not make any provisions for what to do with the dog waste. So whether anybody agrees or not,* it is not a reasonable expectation to ask people to clean up after their dogs, and then expect them to carry the dog poop, the dog's leash, maybe a camera, bottle of water, dog treats and other items AND expect them to carry dog poop for potentially miles*. Some people opt to toss the bag and it frequently lands in trees.


I missed this post before. Our state parks are a little less liberal with strategically placed trash cans than our city parks. Just this past Sunday, I found myself in exactly that situation in one of our state parks. I had my dog, my dog backpack with her water, my camera bag, and my camera around my neck. And she needed to do her thing, so I handed my friend the leash while I bagged it up, I double bagged, and I hiked with it for two miles until we found a trash can. I did set the bag down to go take a photo, but I went back for it and carried it out. It's the right thing to do, and I don't think that's an unreasonable expectation.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I agree with the common themes mentioned in this thread. I would have to say the other thing that really irks me is the mentality that it's okay to let a small dog or a LB puppy behave inappropriately because "it's cute". No, it's not cute when your 4 month old large breed puppy jumps against my body to grab my plate of food out of my hands and almost knocks me over. It certainly isn't cute when your little terrier decides to charge at me while barking aggressively. Size is no excuse for poor behaviour, and yet a lot of people lull themselves into thinking it is. And then these same people look at a prong collar and call you abusive for ensuring your large, intimidating dog doesn't cause harm to itself or others. 

Sometimes I also wonder if I'm a bit cold hearted too, because I'm always irked by the person who caves into a dog that cries about being put in its crate for a short amount of time, or someone who watches a dog behave inappropriately and then say out loud, "Yeah, I guess they shouldn't do that, but they're only a puppy", and then does nothing to prevent the behaviour when it happens again 20 seconds later. My grandpa always had a saying about children, and there are times where I feel it applies to dogs, too: "If you can't control them when they're toddlers, good luck controlling them when they're teens."


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

_My grandpa always had a saying about children, and there are times where I feel it applies to dogs, too: "If you can't control them when they're toddlers, good luck controlling them when they're teens."_ 


As a teacher I've actually said something similar to some of my parents of five and six year olds, "If you aren't able to get them to listen to you now, where will they be in ten years?" I've had several look at me wide eyed and then answer 'In jail'. I also feel it applies to dogs, if they aren't willing to put in the work when it's easier as a puppy, they won't when it's grown up.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> You misunderstood what I said. When I sw Lobo I saw endless possibilities in him. I saw a guard dog, a companion, a friend, a dog I could take on hikes, a dog that could be put to work somewhere down the line, wear me out (I have a lot of energy) and as a single guy a dog that could help me with women. It was not my entire purpose of getting him. If I wanted a dog just to attract women I would have gotten a Yorkie.
> 
> In fact, Lobo's appearance makes him both a chick magnet and a repellent. Lots of girls are scared of him.
> 
> Irregardless I love him to death. Worth noting I have depression and had a bad case of it the days before I got him and it has definitely slowed down a lot.



I also battle with depression and anxiety, and my dogs are really helpful. My two favorite breeds are Chinese Crested Dog and German Shepherd Dog - a strange duo, but they are invaluable to me!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> When they started banning smoking from inside public buildings, people would be faced suddenly with a sign, have a cigarette in hand and nowhere to put it. It did not take businesses long before they started putting ashtrays outside their doors to accommodate their own wishes.
> 
> The same can be said about the clean up dog waste laws. It was mandated that people clean after their dogs, but the laws did not make any provisions for what to do with the dog waste. So whether anybody agrees or not, it is not a reasonable expectation to ask people to clean up after their dogs, and then expect them to carry the dog poop, the dog's leash, maybe a camera, bottle of water, dog treats and other items AND expect them to carry dog poop for potentially miles. Some people opt to toss the bag and it frequently lands in trees.


Heck, I live in the jungle, with street dogs and farm dogs loose everywhere, but I still pick up my dogs' poop. There is poop all over here, but I don't want to add to it!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

WateryTart said:


> I missed this post before. Our state parks are a little less liberal with strategically placed trash cans than our city parks. Just this past Sunday, I found myself in exactly that situation in one of our state parks. I had my dog, my dog backpack with her water, my camera bag, and my camera around my neck. And she needed to do her thing, so I handed my friend the leash while I bagged it up, I double bagged, and I hiked with it for two miles until we found a trash can. I did set the bag down to go take a photo, but I went back for it and carried it out. It's the right thing to do, and I don't think that's an unreasonable expectation.


I think it is unreasonable to think that the majority of people are going to walk two miles with a pile of poop. Realistically, it doesn't happen with most people. So if people don't want to see bagged piles of poop hovering in tree tops, there needs to be a realistic solution that most people will abide by.


----------



## le.tetrish (Aug 29, 2016)

I remember one time I brought bane to the vet and this lady had a boxer puppy and when Bane came in they started to bow and started to play. She then said "Oh hes only 4 months old he is probably scared" mean while her puppy is pulling on her leash to get to Bane and wagging his tale. I then said Bane was 4 months old too and was completely ignored... (But obviously bigger and scarier than her puppy) and so we moved him away since the owner looked uncomfortable. Then one of the receptionist came around and started talking to the boxer saying "its okay" while hes still happily trying to initiate play with Bane who we moved out of site on the other side of the wall. 

I also dislike when I bring Bane to the pet store and people encourage him to jump and continue to pet him when I am trying to do basic commands with him. Ive had so many people say "awww its okay hes just a puppy" and thus our no jumping progress has been stunted.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

maxtmill said:


> Heck, I live in the jungle, with street dogs and farm dogs loose everywhere, but I still pick up my dogs' poop. There is poop all over here, but I don't want to add to it!


But do you spend the bulk of the rest of your waking hours of that day carrying it around with you? Even if you don't, these laws without disposal provisions are requiring that people do just that.

I am not against people picking up after their dogs or laws that require it. I am against poorly written laws that don't provide for disposal. Once that happens, now the law has become unreasonable and most people just aren't going to obey it.

It doesn't matter how reasonable anybody thinks the laws are regarding dog poo clean up. The fact remains that some people just aren't going to do it, others would if there was somewhere to put it but don't because they don't want to spend their day hauling a pile of poo around, and if they do pick up, then most don't dispose of it properly because there is no where to do so.

Not directed to you, but people should not kid themselves into thinking they are going to change people. You can't. But you can change the laws. So you can be destructive and complain about others disagreeing with your view of reasonable, or you can be constructive and change the laws to be more accommodating to getting the desired effect.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> You're missing the point here, these dogs enjoy and take the rough housing. My main problem is with the owners who think their dogs are fragile weak beings and baby them to death.


I must've missed your point. You don't know someone else's dog's health and limitations. It sounds like you think it's ok for your dog to play rough with other dogs and are offended if that dog's owner is concerned about that. I had that happen to me once when my pup was injured and I didn't let her play with a pit bull, and the owner got offended. 
I did agree with your thought on current human parenting.


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

So many agreed things in this thread. I'll try to run through a few quickly.

Dog poop: yep, I've seen the bags left or hanging from trees. Even when there are trash cans fairly close by (1/3 mile, at most). I would say I have a reasonable solution--people train their dogs to NOT poop along the trails, but a couple feet into the woods--but expecting people to train there dogs is fairly unreasonable, sadly.

Rough dog play: yea, many dogs do like to play rough. I'll occasionally let me boy play rough with other dogs, if the other dog initiates it, seems balanced, and the owner is being watchful. Things can escalate. Be watchful. Sometimes one will simply snap for a moment to say, "whoa, that hurt! One moment!" Then go back to face licking and having fun. I have to remember to be a little careful with him, though, because he doesn't feel pain. lmao When letting him hunt in woodsy areas, he'll run through thorns and you'll never know until later when you are petting him and see all the cuts along his belly. So the same happens when playing. He's been scratched up pretty good and never let out any signs of it. A couple weeks ago, I was actually letting him play with a rough big female gsd/lab. Black coat. Some fluff to it. Gorgeous wolf looking doggy. They were splashing through the mud running around. I watched closely the entire time. After I cleaned him up, only then did I see he had two nice cuts on him from her big 'ol paws.

Resue/buying: I'm pro rescue. And I'm pro breeding. But I'm anti byb.

Manners: hate people who don't train their dogs just because it is small.


I'll add one: people who bring big dogs into the small dog park, instead of the big dogs park right next to it. It is really annoying. Your 30-50 lb lab, gsp, gsd, pit, collie, etc doesn't belong there. It may be 'somewhat' okay near 20 lb dogs, but 5-10 lb dogs don't need to worry about being trampled.


I'll add an annoyance as a dog owner vs non dog havers. We could be out walking the dogs. I'll have our big mutt. And be followed my gf with our two small breed dogs. People will look petrified of my dog and try to avoid him, and then immediately try petting the small ones. Then get weird because I stop and stand nearby, with the the big one being perfectly behaved. You gotta pet all 3, it you want to pet one, Jerk!


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

I've witnessed this too!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

WIBackpacker said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> If so: One of the most annoying types of dog owner is one that acquires a powerful working dog breed as a dating mechanism.
> 
> Real women that want strong dogs own and train their own.


Perfect response, I got bored and a "little" irritated about letting a dog body slam a young pup and stopped reading.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

Here's one that hasn't been brought up but seems to be something you run into in low income areas and rural places.

The "I don't want my dog to like anyone he doesn't know because then he will never protect me." type of people who intentionally don't socialize their dog.

For those of y'all who remember me posting the thread of how to make my dog more protective. I mentioned in that thread that I do let my dog approach people and I was just worried about his protective ability since he is very friendly. Just mentioning this before anyone calls me out on this.

These people are the reason breed bans exist. I guarantee all those famous Pitbull attacks are a result of this type of mentality. Doesn't help that Pitbulls are a favorite and common in low income neighborhoods and among people with this type of mentality.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Deandre is 13 years old and walks with a heavy limp. He has already had 13 surgeries in his young life because of his disability.

Deandre was bullied at school and evidently nobody did very much about it. His problem was probably just one of many the school had and other parents were probably too darn busy trying to be friends with their kids to actually, you know, parent them. Kids will be kids, right? So, one day Deandre gets invited to another boy's house and he so happy to think that he has made a friend. Maybe he should have been suspicious, but when someone has been an outcast, it gets awfully lonely. So, he goes and of course, it's a set-up.

The bully sprays Deandre with cologne and strikes a match. Deandre realizes now that he is in danger and tries to run, but he can't move very fast because of his disability. The bully then throws the whole bottle of cologne at Deandre and this time it works. 

The bully's idiot mother and sister put Deandre in a shower and change his clothes in an effort to try to cover everything up. They wait two hours before calling for an ambulance. Deandre has second and third degree burns on large areas of his body.

If a parent knows that their child is bullying another child and does nothing about it, they are tacitly telling their children that it's OK. And if it's OK with mom and dad, why not take it up a notch? 

These are not isolated incidences, just google it and you may be surprised by what you find.

Deandre has a long hard road to recovery ahead of him and will almost certainly have trouble trusting anyone ever again. The bully has been charged and I hope the penalty is severe. I am not sure if the mother and sister have been charged, but by all rights they should be if for no other reason than letting that child suffer for two hours. I can't help but wonder if this story would have had a different ending if somebody had paid the least bit of attention and taken action.

"All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing." Edmund Burke


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

This is one that hasn't been brought up but really pisses me off. This can but doesn't necessarily have to be a dog owner.

The "I want a ____ because it's so cute." I'll tell you these people make me mad like other. You know, the person who says they want a certain dog breed or hybrid and the first reasoning involves its appearance. If I was a GSD breeder and someone mentioned if their favorite coat color before anything else I would turn them down immediately.

These people are the reason idiotic designer breeds like Pomsky, Husky/Corgi, Maltipoo, any poo breed, GSD/Corgi, Corgi anything mix, Chaweenie or whatever trendy mix exist. Because "OH MAHH GAWD THEY ARE SO CUTE I WANT IT TAKE MY MONEY!"

I hate how this whole world is obsessed with appearances and good looks.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Along with people not leashing untrained dogs, or cleaning up after your dogs, I am VERY concerned about small children walking dogs they can't control. This is a disaster waiting to happen. I have seen a child get dragged by a dog wanting to meet/fight another. Totally irresponsible to allow this. These are probably the same parents who walk, pushing a stroller and have 1 or 2 dogs AND their ear glued to a cell phone!! GIVE ME A BREAK!!!


----------



## truckola (Nov 3, 2013)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> This is one that hasn't been brought up but really pisses me off. This can but doesn't necessarily have to be a dog owner.
> 
> The "I want a ____ because it's so cute." I'll tell you these people make me mad like other. You know, the person who says they want a certain dog breed or hybrid and the first reasoning involves its appearance. If I was a GSD breeder and someone mentioned if their favorite coat color before anything else I would turn them down immediately.
> 
> ...



"Adopting from a shelter was something I really wanted to do. Even then though I was picky. I was biased with German Shepherds since I absolutely loved one of my friend's German Shepherds. I wanted a dog that was energetic, intimidating enough to scare off people yet *good looking* enough to attract women, and even tempered. I was basically shopping for a dog and I don't think I was in the wrong for that. I don't make the money to buy from a breeder.

In a sea of hundreds of Lab and Pit mixes that are all sad and more or less look the same it was hard to find a dog that appealed to me. Sorry but I'm not the kind of person who wants a dog because I feel bad for it, especially when there's so many of them.

Then I stumble into this beautiful black wolf *looking* dog with a medium coat, bushy tail, and just looks majestic. He is happy, confident, has ears that are trying to stand up, tail wagging, labeled as a "German Shepherd Mix" and his name is Lobo. I took him out, liked him and decided that I need this dog."

Hmmm


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

newlie said:


> Deandre is 13 years old and walks with a heavy limp. He has already had 13 surgeries in his young life because of his disability.
> 
> Deandre was bullied at school and evidently nobody did very much about it. His problem was probably just one of many the school had and other parents were probably too darn busy trying to be friends with their kids to actually, you know, parent them. Kids will be kids, right? So, one day Deandre gets invited to another boy's house and he so happy to think that he has made a friend. Maybe he should have been suspicious, but when someone has been an outcast, it gets awfully lonely. So, he goes and of course, it's a set-up.
> 
> ...


That's a sad sad story. Whatever happened to empathy for others....


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

truckola said:


> "Adopting from a shelter was something I really wanted to do. Even then though I was picky. I was biased with German Shepherds since I absolutely loved one of my friend's German Shepherds. I wanted a dog that was energetic, intimidating enough to scare off people yet *good looking* enough to attract women, and even tempered. I was basically shopping for a dog and I don't think I was in the wrong for that. I don't make the money to buy from a breeder.
> 
> In a sea of hundreds of Lab and Pit mixes that are all sad and more or less look the same it was hard to find a dog that appealed to me. Sorry but I'm not the kind of person who wants a dog because I feel bad for it, especially when there's so many of them.
> 
> ...


A GSD's good looks aren't the reason I wanted one. It's their temperament that I like more than anything.

I think Huskies are beautiful, yet I would never buy a Husky.

I do take good looks into consideration. 

A Dutch Shepherd and a Belgian Malinois doesn't has the prettiest looking coat in the dog world. If someone gave me one of those dogs I would take either one in a heartbeat.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

People that annoy me are those who refuse to know their dog as a dog and thus give him what he needs as a DOG. Who say that their aggressive dog "might lick someone to death" haha ha. Those people refuse to acknowledge the animal in the dog. They refuse to see that it isn't all in how you raise them, that some dogs actually do take work and training, and don't understand the mere basics of dog behavior. Those people, are the ones who annoy me.

Call your dogs your babies, kids, whatever. Don't care what you call them, as long as you know they are dogs and treat them with the respect a dog- and NOT a furry human- deserves. And give them what a DOG needs, not what you want a dog to need. 

That's pretty much what it all boils down to, for me.


----------



## CarrieJo (Oct 1, 2016)

My NUMBER ONE DOG OWNER THAT ANNOYS ME 1. People that do not learn about the breed or breed the dogs are mixed with and grab a puppy because it is cute. A dog is not a shirt it should never ever be an impulse buy. I really get sick and tired of seeing dogs re-homed because someone doesn't care enough to number one make sure it is right for them. 2. Make sure they take the time to train them.

Pet peeve #2. ABUSE really why? you come home and your dog loves you greets you like you are no other person in the world why are you going to ABUSE your dog? Took in a dachshund. Owners not only didn't want it (I think because it couldn't have puppies) they didn't care where it was and someone was obviously hitting her. You would reach down to pet her and she would crouch down in fear. Took her 2 years living here for her to realize no one here would ever hit her and she stopped doing that. 2 YEARS So what a puppy chewed up you best pair of eye glasses, peed on the sports page. Good gosh it is a puppy didn't you even look into what goes on with a dog when it is a puppy?

Pet peeve #3 Not taking care of a dogs basic needs. Now I am not saying MRI and money that cost more than your car. But feed them well, love them well, and train them. 

Pet peeve # 4 Okay you took in a dog that wasn't you idea dog soooooo what take care and love them anyways. Goodness You are the one who took them in! Don't know how many stays we gave homes to either. 

Better stop I feel another Soap Box going on.


----------



## telavivgsd (Jul 6, 2016)

I agree with so many of the things already mentioned.

One that particularly gets to me is not a dog owner per se, but people who let their children run straight up to a strange dog and grab/pet them. I was walking my 5 month old puppy the other day when about a 3 y/o child ran straight up to him and grabbed him by his neck ruff all while the mother watched within arm's reach. Luckily our boy loves kids, and normally I would have stopped this from happening, but it was like I was watching something happen in slow motion in disbelief. Sure, he's a puppy, but hes still a 50lb strange dog - why would you ever let your small child run up to him and grab him?! I see this happen so often and it blows my mind. 

I also agree with what was said about people getting dogs just for how they look. I see Husky puppies for sale constantly in my city, and then 6-9 month old Huskies being rehomed constantly. Believe it or not, a hot, crowded city and uninformed impulse buyers don't seem to be a great mix for Huskies.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> Here's one that hasn't been brought up but seems to be something you run into in low income areas and rural places.
> 
> The "I don't want my dog to like anyone he doesn't know because then he will never protect me." type of people who intentionally don't socialize their dog.
> 
> ...


Lack of socialization is not the reason pit bulls attack.


----------

